
The Hamilton Hustle - AndrewBissell
https://thebaffler.com/salvos/hamilton-hustle-stoller
======
stepstop
> To understand how outrageous Chernow’s understanding of Hamilton is, we must
> go through a few key stories from Hamilton’s life. We should probably start
> with the Newburgh Conspiracy—Hamilton’s attempt to foment a military coup
> against the Continental Congress after the Revolution. In 1782 several men
> tried to organize an uprising against the Continental Congress. The key
> leader was Robert Morris, Congress’s superintendent of finance and one of
> Hamilton’s mentors. Morris was the wealthiest man in the country, and
> perhaps the most powerful financier America has ever known, with the
> possible exception of J. P. Morgan. His chief subordinate in the plot was a
> twenty-seven-year-old Hamilton, former aide-de-camp of George Washington and
> delegate to the Congress.

Wow, today I learned...

